# **Carl Froch-George Groves build up thread!**



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Can't stand Groves face for some reason. Froch looked like he wanted to chin him right there. Predictions?


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Wahey! Anthony Joshua on the undercard!


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Froch looks like hes wearing guyliner still. Groves looks like hes at a bad office supplies sale conference...


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

The Genius just stated that Crolla-Gethin purse bids are in a few weeks so that would be a good start to the undercard if Eddie can win the bid. 

Darren Hamilton will defend his British title on the bill, Joshua is on.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> The Genius just stated that Crolla-Gethin purse bids are in a few weeks so that would be a good start to the undercard if Eddie can win the bid.
> 
> Darren Hamilton will defend his British title on the bill, Joshua is on.


This is starting to seem like a worthy PPV


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Eoghan said:


> Wahey! Anthony Joshua on the undercard!


In a meaningful fight? Or 1 sided knock over job?


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Bill said:


> In a meaningful fight? Or 1 sided knock over job?


Dunno, most probably the latter, but he'll have had fights before (I think it's due to be his 3rd pro fight), so here's hoping...
But then again, he has relatively little experience as a boxer, gold medal or not, and looked it at times at the Olympics, so if any amateur star needs a few easier ones to get started, it's him. He can't spend too long doing that obviously


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> This is starting to seem like a worthy PPV


Not just yet but it's a promising start. A big fight needs to be announced for the card, a worthy chief support. Hearn promised us a stellar PPV card. Time will tell mate :good


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Eoghan said:


> Dunno, most probably the latter, but he'll have had fights before (I think it's due to be his 3rd pro fight), so here's hoping...


I just think all fights on a PPV card should be meaningful and genuinely competitive.


----------



## ..TheUzi.. (Jul 29, 2013)

Froch stoppage 10-11.....easy money.
The fact Froch genuinely dislikes Groves is good for the bet.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Bill said:


> I just think all fights on a PPV card should be meaningful and genuinely competitive.


As long as he learns from it, it's a good fight, whatever level, and he has a lot to learn


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

..TheUzi.. said:


> Froch stoppage 10-11.....easy money.
> The fact Froch genuinely dislikes Groves is good for the bet.


I guess that exactly what Groves wants A froch whose coming to get him


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Eoghan said:


> As long as he learns from it, it's a good fight, whatever level, and he has a lot to learn


See I disagree, save the learning fights for normal cards, putting a learning fight or an experience fight on PPV and charge extra money to watch it, is a piss take, if Joshua isn't ready for a meaningful 50/50 fight he has no business being on the card.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

froch is so fired up,
you can tell he doesnt like groves,
groves is just going to be knocked out...


----------



## CamelCase (May 21, 2013)

Could feel the tension from here, anybody else catch Froch say 'and your breath stinks' :lol:

This fight is going to be huge, will blow Haye - Fury right out of the water.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

as much as i dont like groves,
i did feel sorry for him,
i mean wheres adam booth or anyone from his team?

looked like he was all alone




CamelCase said:


> Could feel the tension from here, anybody else catch





CamelCase said:


> *Froch say 'and your breath stinks' *:lol:
> This fight is going to be huge, will blow Haye - Fury right out of the water.


lmaooooo


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

TheBoxingfan101 said:


> as much as i dont like groves,
> i did feel sorry for him,
> i mean wheres adam booth or anyone from his team?
> 
> ...


Rumour going round the Groves and booth have parted, dont know if thats true


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> Rumour going round the Groves and booth have parted, dont know if thats true


That's a weird one. Would they make the fight if that was true?

Booth is a fucker for mind games though, so could be acting up again.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> Rumour going round the Groves and booth have parted, dont know if thats true


any idea whats happened?

thats very bad news for groves,
he has improved a lot with booth to be fair


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Grant said:


> That's a weird one. Would they make the fight if that was true?
> 
> Booth is a fucker for mind games though, so could be acting up again.


I think Froch mentioned it on a radio broadcast but yeah Booth could being playing games


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> Rumour going round the Groves and booth have parted, dont know if thats true


I can't see that, Booth was probably training Haye.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Press conference


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Booth is an awful coach IMO. One dimensional, Groves doesn't have the reflexes to carry off his style at the top level.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Booth is an awful coach IMO. One dimensional, Groves doesn't have the reflexes to carry off his style at the top level.


Agreed.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

..TheUzi.. said:


> Froch stoppage 10-11.....easy money.
> The fact Froch genuinely dislikes Groves is good for the bet.


To be honest you sense that Carl dislikes everybody that ain't him


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Froch accuses Groves of being a disrespectful young kid. Froch is a bitter arrogant disrespectful old cunt.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Froch accuses Groves of being a disrespectful young kid. Froch is a bitter arrogant disrespectful old cunt.


The irony of that is fucking ridiculous.

Remember Calzaghe, Carl?


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Did I just hear right? Smith compared this to Benn/Eubank?


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

I dont know if groves has left but booth but it is fair to say that groves thought he would be centre of attention now but with haye still going that aint come to frution which has "apparently" caused friction.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Bill said:


> Did I just hear right? Smith compared this to Benn/Eubank?


Yeah i had to chuckle at that comment by adam


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Carl: "My unfortunate loss to Andre Ward". Dear oh dear Carl seems to get more and more delusional by the week.


----------



## raymann (Jul 6, 2012)

..TheUzi.. said:


> Froch stoppage 10-11.....easy money.
> The fact Froch genuinely dislikes Groves is good for the bet.


the thing is i dont think he does. its essential for the ppv sales that that is the message that is put out though. if it wasnt the case it would have been laid down as an objective in the early negotiations.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

i cant help feel bit pissed off how sky are saying he is a warrior and talk about his hard fights when it wasnt to long ago they couldnt give two shits about him.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> The Genius just stated that Crolla-Gethin purse bids are in a few weeks so that would be a good start to the undercard if Eddie can win the bid.


Won't Crolla needs a soft touch to bed into his new contract?


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Easy work for the Cobra.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Grant said:


> Won't Crolla needs a soft touch to bed into his new contract?


:lol: How could i forget, pregnant Latvian it is!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> i cant help feel bit pissed off how sky are saying he is a warrior and talk about his hard fights when it wasnt to long ago they couldnt give two shits about him.


Well said. Adam Smith is a cretin.


----------



## Canastota (Jul 12, 2013)

There's definitely an annoyance around Froch regarding this fight and it isn't just directed just towards Groves; Eddie seemed a bit uncomfortable there. Despite what he says Froch definitely didn't want this fight and was consistently talking it down until Eddie worked his magic with the IBF and suddenly he has to lose the belt or agree the fight. So Froch definitely ain't too pleased about being railroaded into this fight even if any other lucrative avenues were not readily available. It's great promoting getting your 2 fighters together in what could spawn a follow-up or two, but there's an obvious edge to proceedings!


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

CamelCase said:


> Could feel the tension from here, anybody else catch Froch say 'and your breath stinks' :lol:
> 
> This fight is going to be huge, will blow Haye - Fury right out of the water.


That's Degale AND Froch that have said that, maybe it's true...


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Eoghan said:


> That's Degale AND Froch that have said that, maybe it's true...


Or maybe their just tossers? That seems to be the case :lol:


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

http://talksport.com/boxing/exclusi...lit-booth-ahead-world-title-fight-13091760407

link to what froch said.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> http://talksport.com/boxing/exclusi...lit-booth-ahead-world-title-fight-13091760407
> 
> link to what froch said.


It says the 20,000 tickets sold out in 11 minutes. The first 10k went in 10 minutes, so the other 10k went in 60 seconds :lol: wtf


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Or maybe their just tossers? That seems to be the case :lol:


:rofl


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

Canastota said:


> *There's definitely an annoyance around Froch regarding this fight and it isn't just directed just towards Groves; Eddie seemed a bit uncomfortable there.* Despite what he says Froch definitely didn't want this fight and was consistently talking it down until Eddie worked his magic with the IBF and suddenly he has to lose the belt or agree the fight. So Froch definitely ain't too pleased about being railroaded into this fight even if any other lucrative avenues were not readily available. It's great promoting getting your 2 fighters together in what could spawn a follow-up or two, but there's an obvious edge to proceedings!


i agree with what your saying,
i think the point at which froch is in his career ideally he didnt want to fight groves,
hearn pulled the strings and left froch with fight or loose your belt...


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

If Booth and Groves have parted ways I can see George going to Tony Sims or Mccracken (after the Froch fight ofcourse), who would be the perfect fit for him IMO.


----------



## apollocreed (Jun 5, 2013)

i'm looking forward to this!
missed out on tickets so night out in nottingham! 

he's stopped pissing about on that dancing show as well from twitter.


----------



## apollocreed (Jun 5, 2013)

undercard to be announced week after haye v fury..
apparently including world title clash?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

apollocreed said:


> undercard to be announced week after haye v fury..
> apparently including world title clash?


Barker-Sturm? I would have thought Darren who need more time after his war with Geale but who knows. Maybe Quigg if he get's past Salinas unscathed.

Isn't Bellew-Stevenson meant to be on the same night?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Groves suit! :amir


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Shit fight. No interest in it whatsoever.


----------



## apollocreed (Jun 5, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Barker-Sturm? I would have thought Darren who need more time after his war with Geale but who knows. Maybe Quigg if he get's past Salinas unscathed.
> 
> Isn't Bellew-Stevenson meant to be on the same night?


all good shouts!

be very happy with either barker/sturm or bellew/stevenson!


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Barker-Sturm? I would have thought Darren who need more time after his war with Geale but who knows. Maybe Quigg if he get's past Salinas unscathed.
> 
> Isn't Bellew-Stevenson meant to be on the same night?


If Barker is ready yes that will be good, im sure eddie said Quigg would be on the card depending obviously


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

- DC - said:


> Shit fight. No interest in it whatsoever.


Stay out of the thread then mate.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

froch skysports interview





 groves


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Stay out of the thread then mate.


Dont worry, I'm gunna.

I've said all that I wanted to say. Its a shit fight. Pure and simple. It wont last that long unless Groves and Booth do a Haye vs. Valuev. Either way its a shit fight, because if Groves does adopt that strategy, it will be one boring ultra defensive fight where Carl just chases the scaredy cat around for 12 rounds. If not, then Carl will just end it in the first few rounds. He already did it in sparring with headguards. The fact that it will be Sky Box Office says it all about Eddie Hearn and Sky. Who is George Groves? I get Carl Froch being PPV especially at this stage of his career, but George Groves isn't. He aint done shit yet, all he did was work his way to mandatory for this fight. Don't worry folks! Eddie will stun you all with Carson Jones vs. Kell Brook III so you all order the fight.



Eddie Hearn said:


> _*"I'm not a mug and I don't mug people off"*_


:eddie


----------



## CamelCase (May 21, 2013)

I can see Froch trying to bang him early in this, definite dislike between them.

The comment about respect must be to do with Groves trying to take liberties in sparring before Froch dropped him.

War Cobra!!!


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

No poll? @BoxingAnalyst


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

kingcobra said:


> No poll? @BoxingAnalyst


Sorted pal.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

kingcobra said:


> No poll? @*BoxingAnalyst*





BoxingAnalyst said:


> Sorted pal.


seen the results of the poll so far? lol


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

TheBoxingfan101 said:


> seen the results of the poll so far? lol


:lol: Rightly so mate!

Booth has confirmed that he's split with Groves.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> :lol: Rightly so mate!
> 
> Booth has confirmed that he's split with Groves.


his chances with booth were little, now they are as low as you can get lol
even if he gets in a world class trainer, 
these things take time for the trainer and fighter to gel,
not just a matter of one training camp....

wonder what haye makes of all this,
he is a long time mate of carl froch,
and has trained with groves,
wonder who he wants to win lol


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Sorted pal.


Cheers fella. In my opinion the poll is largely redundant - Groves is getting KTFO :yep


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Carl Froch: "I'm a massive, international superstar."

This fella has become a complete bellend. It happens to so many fighters, they hit the big time and lose all the traits that fans originally liked them for. I want Groves to spark him and bring him back to Earth but I can't see it to be honest, I don't have much faith in George's chin.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> Carl Froch: "I'm a massive, international superstar."
> 
> This fella has become a complete bellend. It happens to so many fighters, they hit the big time and lose all the traits that fans originally liked them for. I want Groves to spark him and bring him back to Earth but I can't see it to be honest, I don't have much faith in George's chin.


Froch has ALWAYS been an arrogant guy.

But fuck it he's the man! :yep


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Froch accuses Groves of being a disrespectful young kid. Froch is a bitter arrogant disrespectful old cunt.


Exactly. Froch has just become a stuck-up, deluded and spoiled bellend. He bitched about Calzaghe for years because Joe chose to fight Hopkins in Las Vegas in a super fight rather than face him for peanuts in a small hall.

Froch was for years my favourite fighter but since he smashed Bute he's become a nob. "I'm Britain's greatest ever fighter" and demanding all his fights be on SBO. Fuck off mate, who do you think you are? The fact that Eddie sniffs his boxers as well will have helped inflate him, all promoters do it to their biggest fighter. I hope he loses in embarrassing fashion soon and is brought back to Earth. Whether it be him getting KO'ed by Groves or schooled by Ward again.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> Exactly. Froch has just become a stuck-up, deluded and *spoiled* bellend. He bitched about Calzaghe for years because Joe chose to fight Hopkins in Las Vegas in a super fight rather than face him for peanuts in a small hall.
> 
> Froch was for years my favourite fighter but since he smashed Bute he's become a nob. "I'm Britain's greatest ever fighter" and demanding all his fights be on SBO. Fuck off mate, who do you think you are? The fact that Eddie sniffs his boxers as well will have helped inflate him, all promoters do it to their biggest fighter. I hope he loses in embarrassing fashion soon and is brought back to Earth. Whether it be him getting KO'ed by Groves or schooled by Ward again.


Did you forget about his tough childhood Paulie? He get his bike nicked you know! :lol:


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Did you forget about his tough childhood Paulie? He get his bike nicked you know! :lol:


Him and his brothers had to help their mum run the pub she owned as well. Proper touching stuff.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> Him and his brothers had to help their mum run the pub she owned as well. Proper touching stuff.


:rofl


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't care what froch says.

He is great to watch,hard as nails and has a fit as fuck Missus.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> :rofl


It's in his book. There's a whole chapter on it.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Surprisingly good interview with Johnny..


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Surprisingly good interview with Johnny..


Not bad although the praising of Matchroom at the start was sick inducing as was his defence of Quigg's ''world title.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Bill said:


> Not bad although the praising of Matchroom at the start was sick inducing as was his defence of Quigg's ''world title.


I don't think he was really trying to defend Quigg, he was saying the main thing is the opponent and weather it develops Quigg.


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

It's an interesting fight. Ideally I would have liked to have seen Groves face a World level opponen before taking this fight (Bika, Stieglitz, Abraham etc.) but I think it's one that stylistically he has a chance in. Froch is rightly favourite though.

However, I'll definitely be putting some money on Groves, even if the news about splitting with Booth is concerning


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> I don't think he was really trying to defend Quigg, he was saying the main thing is the opponent and weather it develops Quigg.


It was more his recognition of him being a world champ and then saying a bit later that we are yet to find out if he's world class, he unintentionally admitted that it's all bullshit without realising.


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

TheBoxingfan101 said:


> his chances with booth were little, now they are as low as you can get lol
> even if he gets in a world class trainer,
> these things take time for the trainer and fighter to gel,
> not just a matter of one training camp....
> ...


not the best poem i've ever read


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

scrappylinks said:


> not the best poem i've ever read


i dont want to rhyme, 
i just want groves to be knocked out! :rofl


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

'THIS IS GOING TO BE A ONE SIDED WHOOPING, FROM ME' CARL FROCH ON GEORGE GROVES (INTERVIEW).


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

'I DON'T HATE HIM, I NOTHING HIM' - GEORGE GROVES ON CARL FROCH (INTERVIEW)


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Froch-groves wont be a good fight. Froch is clearly one Level above Groves. It wont last 12 rounds.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Froch-groves wont be a good fight. *Froch is clearly one Level above Groves.* It wont last 12 rounds.


World Level - Not World Level.

If you are going by that system then I guess he is just one level above Groves. If not and you are going by Rob's system(s), then he is probably 50 levels away. Behind the gate and the keeper.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

anyone heard this george groves radio interview?
he genuinely gives froch no respect at all, groves is seriously deluded lol,


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Groves gets stopped pretty fast I think. He hasnt a good chin (like Kessler) and Froch is a skilled fighter who also can Punch pretty hard. Groves didnt even faced a world Level Opponent so far although he had plenty chances to do it. Why? he was mandatory for Stieglitz but he didnt fought him. Then he fight a guy like Alcoba as a second main Event for Froch-Kessler. Why such a guy and not a world Level fighter? Now he even has to search for a new Trainer wich is another disatvantage. No I dont think Groves has a good Chance against Froch.


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

TheBoxingfan101 said:


> anyone heard this george groves radio interview?
> he genuinely gives froch no respect at all, groves is seriously deluded lol,


i dont understand what he said wrong tbh


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Froch was the ultimate G in the stare down.

Groves is getting fucked up


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm sick of hearing "he needs to show Froch more respect" from you puffs.

This is the sport of boxing. Respect and friendship is earned after fights, as much as I dont like Groves and think he is an accident waiting to happen. He dont have to respect anyone who is about to go to war with. Handshakes can happen after the fight, right now Groves is thinking about winning, however wrong you may think he is to do that, there is no other option to consider for him. If he didnt fancy his chances, then why is he fighting in the first place? When I start hearing Carl Froch talking about "respect" and being "the man" "a warrior" and a "superstar" and "I need to be respected".....is this the same Carl Froch who disrespected Joe Calzaghe for years and in the process just looked like a whiny jealous little cunt living in Joe's shadow? As much as you Froch fanboys wont like to admit it, this is the reality, this is the truth. Now the shoe is on the other foot and he is at the top, he is dismissing all the domestic challengers. Groves, Cleverly anymore?

Joe was never like that. He was clearly a level above but humble with it. Not shouting and screaming about how great he was or how "you need to respect me now"....and it didnt come straight away for Joe either. Look at his resume.

Its no wonder fighters dont respect Carl Froch. He is a cunt. Never used to be IMO, but all the attention has made him an even bigger cunt. Eventually he will get his just deserves if he is around for long enough. Nobody goes around like this forever without karma getting you back. I've seen it first and second hand. You cant run from it forever, It gets you. As much as his fans think he is superman. Carl Froch - believe it or not - is human.

Only when Calzaghe retired did Froch start getting some attention. Dont even try and argue with that. Its the truth. Froch only _*really*_ started getting attention a year or so ago when Sky started building him properly. Froch was a nobody for a very long time and this as recently as the Super 6's and still today relatively unknown. Hence the reason why he is branching out to other things to try and reach more people.

Like I said before, this is the sport of boxing, where only the fittest of the fittest survive. What ya'll want brokeback mountain build ups to fights? Or some proper needle and dislike between the fighters before they go to battle?

Kisses, hugs and handshakes can happen after the fight.


----------



## ad2560 (Jun 6, 2013)

how's the family craney?


----------



## ad2560 (Jun 6, 2013)

i remember watching ringside where carl froch slated amir khan just before his fight with danny garcia where there was an interview from vegas with khan saying he was a superstar

now he's saying it lol,


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

Rambo said:


> i dont understand what he said wrong tbh


IMO i dont think he respects any of frochs past achievements...


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

TheBoxingfan101 said:


> IMO i dont think he respects any of frochs past achievements...


like what? i agree what he said RE the super 6


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

Rambo said:


> like what? i agree what he said RE the super 6


like when he said froch scraped past glen johnson...

anyways thats just my opinion mate!


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

TheBoxingfan101 said:


> like when he said froch scraped past glen johnson...
> 
> anyways thats just my opinion mate!


yeah the glen johnson thing was off, froch won the fight but made it a lot harder than he should have

i just see frochs record as vastly overrated.

plus they are fighting, he has every right to try and get under his skin

the best thing of this whole build up so far was when they was on sky sports news when the fight was first made and froch said

"You better not move!" :rofl :rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

Rambo said:


> yeah the glen johnson thing was off, froch won the fight but made it a lot harder than he should have
> 
> i just see frochs record as vastly overrated.
> 
> ...


ye he has to try lol

really looking forward to this fight!


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

If Carl Froch was anywhere near as good as some people make out then he should have had no problems beating Glen Johnson, but he did have problems against an old man and he also won by MD.

Froch's best wins IMO are against Jean Pascal (in 2008) and against over rated Arthur Abraham who he gave a boxing lesson to. You can maybe talk about the Jermain Taylor fight, but you cant forget the rest of the fight. He was losing it.

Sooooo

He lost to Dirrell (yes he did)
Lost to Kessler
Lost convincingly to Andre Ward
Beat over rated pampered Bute
Beat Yusuf Mack? :lol:
Leveled the scores with Kessler in a close second fight.

He might of been in with some of the best in his division, but he is not the best and his record is nowhere near as great as some make out. Credit to him for taking the fights and mixing it up, where a lot of fighters dont. But look at it as it is, not as it isnt.


----------



## DaveT (Nov 13, 2012)

Froch used to be my favourite fighter but the more I hear from him, the more I dislike him. 

Groves isn't the man to put him in his place. He has the power and hand speed to potentially cause problems but I can't see him getting through the fight without getting clipped at some point. As soon as Froch hurts him, it is all over. Plus, as much as I now dislike Carl, the one thing he is is professional. He will prepare well and won't overlook this fight.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

DaveT said:


> *Froch used to be my favourite fighter* but the more I hear from him, the more I dislike him.
> 
> Groves isn't the man to put him in his place. He has the power and hand speed to potentially cause problems but I can't see him getting through the fight without getting clipped at some point. As soon as Froch hurts him, it is all over. Plus, as much as I now dislike Carl, the one thing he is is professional. He will prepare well and won't overlook this fight.


I dont have favorites. But I used to really like him before he started getting the spotlight. Went to his fights, as did some of my family and friends. This was when Calzaghe was getting all the candy and he wasnt getting any. Now he's got it, he is just an arrogant hypocritical man who will eventually get his just deserves in the ring.


----------



## Canastota (Jul 12, 2013)

Yes Froch is the hardened veteran who's proven his toughness but he's never been the most naturally talented of fighters. Kessler looked a bit shopworn in the last fight but was still sharp enough to give Froch problems after coming out second best in sparring against Groves by all accounts. Groves seems to be getting vastly underrated by a lot of people; ideally he should've had a toughener or two before this but it's hard to understand how he's being tagged as a no-hoper.

As for respect, Froch crossed the line a while back when publicly making a fuss about how he'd dropped Groves in sparring; a theme he has now carried on with. Bad form that when what goes on in sparring should stay there. 

People who refer to themselves as a 'superstar' with a straight face are not much better either.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

CARL FROCH & GEORGE GROVES CONTINUE THEIR BEEF - EXCLUSIVE BEHIND THE SCENES FOOTAGE


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Plus Carl learning those Desi Dance routines..he will shit on Groves in style.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Froch is a bad cunt, he gets even worse each interview. Says cause he beat Kessler in the rematch that the first fight he lost doesn't count anymore. He's delusional.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Froch seemed a bit rattled, whilst Groves seemed cool. Interesting...


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> Froch is a bad cunt, he gets even worse each interview. Says cause he beat Kessler in the rematch that the first fight he lost doesn't count anymore. He's delusional.


I think Smigga hit the nail on the head with what he said concerning Groves chances earlier on ringside


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

He's just getting pissed off. Hardly rattled, christ. It's nice to see Froch like this because he's usually dull as dishwater.. seeing him getting worked up and aggressive is a refreshing change.

Groves is trying to do his usual Booth taught stolid routine of being awkward and "factual". You can see it in the iFilm stuff.. he's almost a double of what Booth does. All an act.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Groves wins this..


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> I think Smigga hit the nail on the head with what he said concerning Groves chances earlier on ringside


What did he say? Probably something negative about Groves, he's still got an arse-ache that George chinned him.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Froch sounds exactly like degale did pre Groves fight. Personal insults then accuses Groves of disrespecting him. He's the biggest hypocrite around. I would personally love it if George puts him on his arse. Who does he think he is ffs?


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> What did he say? Probably something negative about Groves, he's still got an arse-ache that George chinned him.


Absolute opposite Mate, he stated that this is a closer fight than most think


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> What did he say? Probably something negative about Groves, he's still got an arse-ache that George chinned him.


He was pretty complimentary actually. Said most people were seriously underestimating Groves chances. He however doesnt know if he will be able to carry out that gameplan without Booth


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> He was pretty complimentary actually. Said most people were seriously underestimating Groves chances. He however doesnt know if he will be able to carry out that gameplan without Booth


Well to most who give Groves a chance that is exactly the point " can he stick to the game plan"


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> Absolute opposite Mate, he stated that this is a closer fight than most think


Fair enough then. I still think Froch will win this fight handsomely because I don't think Groves has been properly tested since the DeGale fight plus his chin isn't exactly iron. Has very good power and could maybe hurt Froch but I wouldn't bet any money on him winning. Would laugh my bollocks off if he does though, Froch needs bringing down big time.


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

Carl was mad in that interview. Georgie boy was right when he said the pitch in his voice changed:yep


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

TheBoxingfan101 said:


> CARL FROCH & GEORGE GROVES CONTINUE THEIR BEEF - EXCLUSIVE BEHIND THE SCENES FOOTAGE


Georgie boy..

Wonder if Groves is from a middle class background btw. Comes across that way..


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Watching the video Froch is annoyed but i think Groves petty jibes are being shot down by 16oz gloves knockdowns etc. He knows he can't needle his way around that. In the end Froch walks away pumped and Groves trying to smile at camera but Froch was right glazed over eyes. 

Reality setting in..


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

:lol: "No chance [of a handshake]! It's painful listening to this chump."


----------



## Canastota (Jul 12, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Watching the video Froch is annoyed but i think Groves petty jibes are being shot down by 16oz gloves knockdowns etc. He knows he can't needle his way around that. In the end Froch walks away pumped and Groves trying to smile at camera but Froch was right glazed over eyes.
> 
> Reality setting in..


Am not so sure there. Don't think Groves would've made so much of an effort to get this shot if he was really that worried about getting sparked. It's Groves who has really angled for this fight so Carl's insistence on making public what happened in a private spar is interesting.

Watching that vid it was noticeable that Froch could barely keep still and look Groves in the eye. Any body language expert who didn't know better would probably assume Groves was the cool experienced champ. Strange


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Canastota said:


> Am not so sure there. Don't think Groves would've made so much of an effort to get this shot if he was really that worried about getting sparked. It's Groves who has really angled for this fight so Carl's insistence on making public what happened in a private spar is interesting.
> 
> Watching that vid it was noticeable that Froch could barely keep still and look Groves in the eye. Any body language expert who didn't know better would probably assume Groves was the cool experienced champ. Strange


Or he could just want the payday and thinks he's young enough to come again, just like Canelo.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

I'd fucking love Groves to level this tool.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Georgie boy..
> 
> Wonder if Groves is from a middle class background btw. Comes across that way..


He's definitely not from money, don't think he's straight out the ghetto either as he's from Hammersmith which isn't too bad a place but if he went to my old school than he certainly couldn't be termed middle class unless he had rich liberal parents that didn't believe in private education or something!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Its to sell the damn ppv.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

BunnyGibbons said:


> :lol: "No chance [of a handshake]! It's painful listening to this chump."


Did groves steal his bike?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

JonnyBGoode said:


> He's definitely not from money, don't think he's straight out the ghetto either as he's from Hammersmith which isn't too bad a place but if he went to my old school than he certainly couldn't be termed middle class unless he had rich liberal parents that didn't believe in private education or something!


Just comes across middle class to me dunno why it's his accent and demeanor and behavior comes across that way i suppose. I went to what was deemed 10 years ago a bad school in South London and it had one or two middle class kids in there. Think most London schools nowadays have the odd one in there no matter how bad it is.

Just comes across a very strange individual. He always seems awkward (clothing, banter and awful snapbacks).


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

froch groves head to head with clear audio...

'whos your trainer' lmaooo


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Just comes across middle class to me dunno why it's his accent and demeanor and behavior comes across that way i suppose. I went to what was deemed 10 years ago a bad school in South London and it had one or two middle class kids in there. Think most London schools nowadays have the odd one in there no matter how bad it is.
> 
> Just comes across a very strange individual. He always seems awkward (clothing, banter and awful snapbacks).


Yeah I know what you mean, it wasn't a proper grizzly inner city school but there weren't too many kids from money there, I think Groves is just from a pretty average back ground though but he's 5 years below me so no idea.

This might sound mad but when you're ginger you often grow up as a little one getting teased and bullied so maybe that's how he got into boxing. There was another kid in my school that had long ginger hair and used to get terrorised cos he was a bit of a grunger, then one summer he just filled out massively, shaved his head, took up kick boxing, came back to class and started knocking people out after school in the car park we used to fight and smoke in! Went from being the bullied one to the kid people were scared of chatting shit to in a matter of months, bumped into him recently and he looked an absolute monster!


----------

